# GWT: Client Server Kommunikation



## TheSlowlySnail (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich glaube so langsam ich werde noch doof, ich habe gefühlt hundert tutorials mit GWT gemacht und noch keine Client server kommunikation zum laufen gebracht. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ak5xVrvh-E

nach diesem tutorial sah alles gut aus, aber ich klicke auf den button und nichts passiert.

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob wer ein gutes tutorial kennt, bei welchem schritt für schritt gezeigt wird, wie man erfolgreich eine Client server kommunikation hinbekommt?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar. So langsam verzweifle ich noch.
Viele Grüße.


----------

